# LU Ibew 701



## faye60133 (Dec 16, 2012)

Was wondering if anyone else was playing the waiting game after applying for an apprenticeship with this local. I did my interview early February and still haven't heard back. Is this normal?


----------



## PipeMonkey134 (Sep 24, 2013)

The test is very hard, it makes local 134's test look like a coloring book.


----------



## faye60133 (Dec 16, 2012)

yeah it was pretty tough. Luckily I was able to pass it. I thought everything was good and I had a chance since my interview went well. Now I don't know what to think since I have not heard back from anyone at all since the interview.


----------



## Fatdaddy (Apr 15, 2014)

PipeMonkey134 said:


> The test is very hard, it makes local 134's test look like a coloring book.


Glad I didn't do the 701 test cause the 134 was straining my brain. Also glad 134 don't do the interview anymore.


----------



## faye60133 (Dec 16, 2012)

I hear a lot of people getting into 134 but are the apprentices working throughout their entire apprenticeship?


----------



## PipeMonkey134 (Sep 24, 2013)

If you are curious if all the apprentices are working just call the apprentice "hot line" 708-389-1340 follow the instruction for the hot line. If the recording says we have full employment the apprentice books are clear, If they say no jobs available apprentices are on the books, if they say number so-and-so report tomorrow then the books are moving. I used to call every week when I was an apprentice and I was thinking of taking a strategic layoff.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I know the 701 jatc director well. there are a lot of big names in that program that help write the national curriculum, as well as code


----------



## Fatdaddy (Apr 15, 2014)

PipeMonkey134 said:


> If you are curious if all the apprentices are working just call the apprentice "hot line" 708-389-1340 follow the instruction for the hot line. If the recording says we have full employment the apprentice books are clear, If they say no jobs available apprentices are on the books, if they say number so-and-so report tomorrow then the books are moving. I used to call every week when I was an apprentice and I was thinking of taking a strategic layoff.


After taking the test I spoke to a 134 rep and he said the apprentices are at full employment and they are moving fast to fill July's class with the new testers but that Journeymen are sitting on books

Just called and they are at FULL EMPLOYMENT


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

that is right now. 

Trust, me they sit


----------



## faye60133 (Dec 16, 2012)

wow it looks like I should have maybe applied to 134 then. I still haven't gotten word back from LU701


----------



## faye60133 (Dec 16, 2012)

I was wondering if there are any Union or non union contractors in the northwest suburbs of Illinois who are currently hiring for laborers or "helpers". I have mostly ware house and sales experience but I am trying to get in the electrician/construction field. If you know of any contractors currently hiring please advise.


----------



## Fatdaddy (Apr 15, 2014)

faye60133 said:


> wow it looks like I should have maybe applied to 134 then. I still haven't gotten word back from LU701


I applied for 134 in Feb I took the test 2 weeks ago and now I wait for results and rank


----------



## Lemus"TheDon"Navarro (Jun 1, 2011)

FYI I am an apprentice in local 701 about to finish first year FYI if you don't know the crop of first years already started working months ago I am not sure which class u signed up for maybe u signed up for the following year I know when I signed up I missed the test date just happened so I had to wait a year than test interview etc they don't take a lot of apprentices so it is what it is oh and that entrance exam I didn't finish the math portion maybe I did 9-10problems still got in I thought I was screwed lol aced the reading comp


----------



## local701memb (Dec 12, 2014)

*Go to college*

Take it from a member, go back to college and get a respectable job. Both 134 and 701 let the contractors walk all over their men. Times have been bad for both locals. 27 months off for 134 guys. 15 months for 701 guys. Apprentices dont sit much if any. 134 has 8 times as many men, but only 4 times as much in their pension. 134 has 62 age requirement for retirement, 701 has 55 age for 80% retirement, and 60 age for 100% retirement. 134 is getting quite busy, finally, but your better off in 701. That's my opinion. Learn to kiss ash, use porta potties, breath all kinds of crap, be hot and cold, and hope the contractor likes you, or get connected. Work ethic isn't worth as much as being the foreman's drinking buddy or nephew.


----------

